# Sinfoni c89m



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

First things first, please bare in mind I actually had this all written out back in early May 2017. I just haven't had time to posy it until now.

I recently purchased and installed a set of Sinfoni c89m mid range drivers into my truck. All I can really say is WOW! The performance out of these drivers is unreal.
Prior to these going in, I had the Eton 3-400 installed. Prior to that I had the Hybrid Audio Legatia L3v1. Both of which are seriously sweet little mid range drivers that one simply cant go wrong in using. I don't have a single negative comment about either driver at all. 
Being the type of person who likes to try different drivers out and see what they can do, and after hearing a couple of Sinfoni installs, I had to give the c89m a try. Upon opening the box the drivers come in, I had some concerns. The drivers don't really look like much. However, once installed and powered up,I really was blown away by the tonality of these drivers. Accurate, smooth and just all around lush. It doesn't seem to much matter who I listen to, these drivers just plain deliver. Be it Christina belting it out, or Mariah on some of her softer songs. From The Highway Men to Metalica and everything in between, these drivers were simply a joy to listen to. I personally will not ever hesitate to buy Sinfoni products after what these c89m's have shown me. Excellent product and certainly capable of delivering pure sonic bliss.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice, you selling or telling? What Xover do you use?


----------



## Ritch44 (Jul 22, 2016)

i ran those active with LR 24db slopes. I will see once if i can dig up the xover points I used with them.


----------

